# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  William Blake

## Fiori

*William Blake (1757-1827) poet, piktor, vizionar mistik dhe gedhendes.*

Blake deklaroi superioritetin e imagjinates mbi racionalizmin dhe materializmin e shek. te 18te. Keqkuptimet e kohes bene qe puna e tij te nenvleresohej gjate jetes se tij, por ishin brezat e me vonshem ata qe vleresuan rendesine e krijimtarise se tij.

Blake, lindi ne Londer, ku kaloi dhe pjesen me te madhe te jetes. Mesimet e para i mori ne shtepi, drejtuar nga e ema. Ne 1767 filloi studimet tek shkolla per vizatim, Henry Pars. Blake ka dokumentuar ne shkrimet e tij se ne vitet e para, ka pasur vizione engjejsh dhe hijesh si dhe ka deklaruar se ka pare dhe ka biseduar me engjellin Gabriel, virgjereshen Maria si dhe figura te tjera historike. Duke filluar nga mosha 14 vjecare, pati si mesues per shtate vjet, gedhendesin James Basire. Arti gotik dhe arkitektura paten nje influence te madhe tek Blake. 

Ne vitin 1783 u martua me Catherine Boucher, e bija e nje tregetari perimesh, te cilen e mesoi te vizatonte dhe pikturonte. 

Libri i pare i Blake, *Skeçe Poetike*, doli ne vitin 1783 dhe u ndoq nga librat *Kenge te Pafajshmerise (1789)* si dhe *Kenget e Eksperiences (1794)*. Poema e tij me e njohur ishte *"Tigri"*, pjese e librit "Kenget e Eksperiences". Ne keto punime te tij, bota shihet nga pikpamjet e nje femije, por keto pikpamje funksionojne ne te njejten kohe si alegori te eksperiences se te medhenjve.

Vdiq ne 12 Gusht, 1827.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Pershendetje Fiori,
Me pelqen shume pikturat, dhe poezit e William Blake's. Ne vit te katert kishim nje projekt ne letersi dhe mua me ra William Blake. Kam lexuar shume per te, dhe me vertet eshte "genius" sado ca kritiks thoshnin qe ishte i cmendur   :sarkastik:

----------


## ATMAN

Poezi te shkrimtarit;
WILLIAM BLAKE


Per sekset, portat e parajses. 


Falje e ndersjellte e c?do vesi

Sic jane portat e parajses
Kunder deshires se Kryeakuzatorit

Qe ecen perme shkembinjve te flakes

Gishti I Jehovau-ut shkroi ligjin

Pastaj qau; pastaj u ngrit me zell e frike

Dhe kufoma e vdekur nga vapa e Sinait

Varrosur poshte fronit te tij te meshires

O Kristiane ! Kristiane ! Thomeni

Pse altaret tuaja lartesoni ?

Ai qendron pezull permbi duke fergelluar e qare

Dridhet i varur

Abis i thelle; ne fergellima ai qan siper tij

Ai e mban gjalle

Ne dhimbje te tmerrshme semundjeje, perderisa

Ndahet ne nje femer te zbehte

Si reja qe sjell boren befas

Nga shpina e saj

Nje leng blu kullon ne lendina, te kalitura ne Abis

Derisa ndahet ne nje forme mashkulli me xhalozi hungeruese.

Jeruzalemi


Dhe xhelozia dhe urretja dhe hakmarrja dhe krimineli vrases

Perderisa ata do t?i refuzojne lirine mashkullit;

dhe jo si Beaulah-u

ku c?do femer kenaqet kur i jep virgjerine bashkeshortit

gjeniu mashkull ne shkembim, e vesh ate me xhevahire e ar

dhe e ushqen ate me frutet e Eden-it;

keshtu te gjitha mrekullite vezullojne

ajo krijon tek ajo nje nate te shkurter henore dhe te qete

me hapesirat e kopsheve te embla dhe nje tende te nje bukurie elegante

rrethuar ne nje shkretetire renore dhe nga nata e yjeve shkelqimplote

dhe mashkulli i jep nje kohe dhe revolucion hapesires se saj

perderisa koha e dashurise kaloi ne kenaqesi te shumllojshme

te gjitha gjerat egzistojne ne imagjinaten njerezore

c?fare eshte siper dhe brenda, per c?do gje

qe ne perjetsi eshte e tejdukshme

perimetri eshte brenda; jashte formohet qendra egoiste

dhe perimetri ende zgjerohet, shkon drejt perjetsis

dhe qendra ka gjendje te perjetshme;

keto gjendje qe tani do te zbulojme.

Tigri


Tiger ! Tiger ! Shkelqim qe digjet

Ne pyjet e nates

Cili sy o dore e pavdekshme

Krijoi kete simetri te frikshme ? 


Nga cilat qiej o Abise te erret

Zjarri ne syte e tu eshte ndezur

Me c?flatra guxoi te hidhej ?

Cila dore, zjarrin mban valle ? 


Cili art e cila energji

Perdredh muskujt e zemres tende

Kur zemra jote rreh me fuqi

C?putra, te tmershmet kembe ? 


Prej ciles furre truri yt

Cili zinxhir ? Cili cekan ?

Cila kudher ? kush morse e tmerrshme

Terbimet e tua fort mban ? 


Kur yjet e heshtat hodhen poshte

Parajsa qau me pika vese lote

Qesh ai me vepren e tij ? Ky

Qe beri qingjin, ky te beri ty ? 


Tiger ! Tiger ! Shkelqim qe digjet

Ne pyjet e nates.

Cili sy o dore e pavdekshme, guxoi

E kete simetri te frikshme, farketoi ?

Mengjes


Per te gjetur shtegun e Perendimit

Drejt, permes portes se Zemerimit

Nxitoj hapin tim

Meshira e embel para me shkon

Me nje pendese te bute qe renkon

Une shoh agimin e dites. 


Lufta e shpatave dhe e heshtave

Tretur ne lote vese

Frymen leshon lart

Dielli eshte i lire nga friket

Dhe me lote te bute qe renkon

Ngrihet ne qiell, sfidues.

Nga ?Kater Zoa-t?. Nate


Keshtu thirri Ahania. Nga shpellat e varrit pergjigjet Enioni

Mos ki frike, o ti i mjere, i braktisur !

O toke e shqopave dhe e gjembave.

Ku dikur ulliri lulezonte  dhe kedra shtrinte flatrat

I klithnin varrezave dhe Vemja e tokes erdhi me pamje te ngrysur.

E gjeta ate ne gjoksin tim dhe i thashe;

Koha e dashurise. Nje ze erdhi neper nate,

Nje klithme mesnate, permbi male

Zgjohu ! dhenderri erdhi ! Une po zgjohem per te mos fjetur me.

Por nje plotesim i perjetshem este Enioni i erret. 


Per ate vete ne shkembin e perjesis;

Duke u dridhur ne deshperim

Jeruzalemi qau mbi varr dymije vjet.

Buzeqeshja


Eshte nje buzeqeshje e dashurise

Dhe eshte nje buzeqeshje e mashtrimit

Dhe eshte nje buzeqeshje e buzeqeshjeve

Ku keto dy buzeqeshje kane piken e takimit. 


Dhe eshte nje vrenjtje e urretjes

Dhe eshte nje vrenjtje e percmimit

Dhe eshte nje vrenjtje e vrenjtjeve

Ku keto te dyja kane piken e takimit 


Mbasi ne zemer te zemres futet

Dhe ne place te kockes zhytet

Dhe kurre nje buzeqeshje ndonjehere s?u buzeqesh

Por vetem nje buzeqeshje mund te gjesh

Kopeshti i dashurise


Po shkoja ne kopeshtin e dashurise

Dhe nje gje ishte e re ne syte e mi

Mu ne mes ngrihej nje Kishez

Ku une luaja ne femijeri 


Kisheza e kish deren te mbyllur

Ne hyrje ishte shkruar ?Nuk duhet?

O kopesht i dashurise te kerkova

Qe me lutje te qeshura te enderrova 


Dhe mbuluar me varre te pashe

E gure varri kishte ne vend trendafilash

Dhe perreth freter te zinj mbridhnin te qete

Lidhnin me ferra kenaqesite e mia dhe harete.

Imazhi hyjnor


Meshires, keqardhjes, paqes dhe dashurise

Te gjitha falen ne pikellim

Dhe per keto virtyte te gezimit

Qe kthehen ne mirenjohjen e tyre 


Per meshiren, keqardhjen, paqen dhe dashurine

Eshte Zoti, babai i dashur

Dhe meshira, keqardhja, paqja dhe dashuria

Eshte njeriu, biri i tij dhe perkudesja 


Per meshiren qe ka nje zemer njerezore

Keqardhja nje fytyre njerezore,

Forme humane, hyjnore, dashuria

Dhe paqja, veshja njerezore 


C?do njeri i c?do klime

Qe lutet ne pikellim

I lutet formes humane, hyjnore

Dashuri, meshire, keqardhje paqe.

Moto per kenget e pafajsise dhe te eksperiences
E mira joshet nga perceptimet e njerezve
Dhe s?mendojne per vetet e tyre

Derisa eksperienca I meson ata te kapin

Dhe te fusin kafaze zanat 


Dhe pastaj batakcinjte fillojne te ulerijne

Dhe hipokriti te hungeroje

Dhe miqte e tij te mire tregojne fundet intime

Dhe shqiponja dallohet nga kukuvajka

Trendafili im I bukur
Nje lule ajo me dhuroi
Nje lule qe maji kurre se krijoi

?Por, kam nje trendafil te bukur? ? une thashe

dhe te emblen lule asaj ia dhashe 


pastaj une shkova tek trendafili im I bukur

te perkujdesem per te dite e nate

por trendafili im refuzoi me xhelozi

dhe gjembat e tij ishin per mua e vetmja kenaqesi

Nje Profeci


Enitharmon-I flen

Njemijeeteteqind vjet. Njeriu ishte ne enderr

Nata e natyres dhe hapat e tyre te cakorduara

Ajo fjeti ne mes te kenges se saj te nates

Njemijeeteteqind vjet duke enderruar dicka femerore

+++

atehere gjithe meshkujt te bashkuar ne nje mashkull

dhe cilido behet nje Kancer ngrenes I uritur

qe rritet tek femra

nje polip me rrenjet e arsyetimit, dyshimit, deshperimit dhe vdekjes

qe shkon perpara dhe riktheht nga shkembinjte e e Albionit

ne Kaanan duke gllaberuar Jeruzalemin nga c?do komb I Tokes.

U ngrita ne agim te dites


U ngrita ne agim te dites

? Hiqmuni sysh ! Hiqnmuni sysh !

lutesh ti per pasuri ? ik ! ik !

eshte ky froni I mamonit gri.? 


Une thashe ? Kjo, sigurisht, eshte shume e cuditshme

E ngaterrova ate me fronin e Zotit

Per c?do gje, pervec asaj qe posedoj

Eshte vetem per pasurite qe une deshiroj 


Kam gezim mendor, shendet mendor

Dhe shoke mendore, begati mendore

Kam nje grau qe e dua dhe me do

Te gjitha I kam, pasuri trupore, jo 


Jam ne prezencen e Zotit dite e nate

Dhe ai kurre s?do m?a ktheje fytyren e tij

Akuzatori I mekateve prane meje qendron

Dhe ai, ne dore, kuleten time shtrengon 


Nese per pasuri une s?duhet te lutem

Zoti e di, pak lutje me nevojiten;

Keshtu si kasha njihet nga kembanarja

Nese lutem, kete e bej per te tjeret.

Nje vision I paharrueshem ( fragment )


Poetet antike gjalleronin te gjithe objektet e ndjeshme me Zota ose shpirtra duke I quajtur emra dhe adhuronin atributet e pyjeve, lumejve, maleve, liqeneve, qyteteve, shteteve dhe c?faredo gjeje qe ndjenjat e tyre mund te perceptonin. Ne menyre te vecante ata studionin shpirtin e c?do qyteti dhe c?do krahine duke e vendosur kete nen tunelet e Hyjnise mendore perkatese.

Derisa nje system u formua dhe disa perfituan, skllaveruan turmat dhe tentuan t?I jepnin Hyjnive Mendore nje substance indipendente nga sendet dhe keshtu hyne ne fushe Prifterinjte. Duke zgjedhur forma nga kulti nga perrallat poetike. Dhe me ne fund deklaruan se Hyjnite e kishin vendosur kete gje. Keshtu njerezit harruan se te gjithe Hyjnite banojne ne zemren e njeriut. 


Nje vizion I paharrueshem ( fragment ) 


Ndersa ecja neper flaket e Ferrit duke u perkundur ne kenaqesite e Gjeniut qe Engjejt e konsiderojne mundim dhe torture, une mblodha disa Proverba duke menduar qe proverbat e nje populi tregojne karakterin e tij. Keshtu proverbat e Ferrit tregojne natyren e dijeve te tij me mire se c?faredo pershkrim peisazhi ose folklori. Kur u ktheva ne shtepi, ne abisin e ndjenjave te mia, ku nje shkemb I thikte kercenohet mbi boten e tashme, pashe nje Demon te fuqishem, te rrethuar me re te zeza qe fluturonte mbi faqet e humneres; me zjarre gerryese qi shkroi kete varg qe tani njerezit e dallojne dhe lexojne mbi toke; ?I kufizuar nga pese ndjenjat e tua, si mund te kuptosh qe c?do Zog qe can rrugen ajrore eshte nje bote e pafundme kenaqesie ??.

Proverbat e Ferrit


Ai qe deshiron dhe nuk vepron gjeneron koleren 
Hidh ne lume ate qe dashuron lumin 
Nje budalla nuk shikon te njejten peme qe shikon nje I mencur 
Atij qe nuk I ndricon fytyra nuk do te behet kurre nje yll 
Perjetesia eshte e dashuruar me veprat e kohes 
Nuk ka zog qe fluturon shume larg neqoftese fluturon me krahet e tij 
Kufoma nuk degjon fyerjet 
Budallalleku eshte maska e maskarait. Turpi eshte maska e krenarise 
Rruga e eksesit te con ne Pallatin e Urtesise 
Maturia eshte nje fatpadale e pasur dhe e shemtuar e mikluar nga paaftesia 
Burgjet jane ndertuar me guret e ligjit. Bordellot me tullat e fese 
Nese I cmenduri do te ngulte kembe ne bodallallekun e tij do te behej I mencur 
Nje mendim mbush ne veten, infinitin 
Cfaredo gje e besueshme eshte nje imazh I te vertetes 
Tigrat e zemeruar jane me urte se kuajt e stervitur 
Prite helmin nga uji I ndenjur 
Ti s?mund te dishe kurre se c?eshte e mjaftueshme, kur nuk di c?eshte me shume se e mjaftueshme 
Degjojini sharjet e budallait ! Eshte nje privilegj mbreteror 
Ashtu si vemja zgjedh gjethet me te bukura per te leshuar vezet, ashtu dhe prifti leshon mallkimet mbi gezimet me te bukura. 
Krijimi I nje luleje kerkon shekuj mundimesh 
E verteta nuk mund te thuhet kurre ne menyre qe te jete kuptuar dhe mos besuar.

----------


## Diabolis

Të Gjitha Fetë janë Një

Zëri i njërit që qan në Shkretëtirë

Argumenti Ashtu si metoda e vërtetë e dijes është eksperimenti, aftësia e vërtetë e njohjes duhet të jetë aftësia që përjetohet.
Këtë aftësi unë trajtoj.
Parimi i parë se Gjenia Poetike është njeriu i vërtetë. dhe se trupi ose forma e jashtme e Njeriut rrjedh prej Gjenisë Poetike. Po njëlloj gjithë format e gjithë gjërave rrjedhin nga Gjenia e tyre. e cila nga antikët u quajt një Engjëll&Shpirt&Demon.
Parimi i dytë Ashtu i të gjithë njerzit janë të ngjashëm në pamje të jashtme, Ashtu (dhe me të njëjtin variacion të pafund) të gjithë janë të ngjashëm në Gjeninë Poetike
Parimi i tretë Asnjë njeri nuk mund të mendojë, shkruajë apo flasë nga zemra e tij, veçse ai nënkupton të vërtetën. Kështu të gjitha sektet e Filozofisë adaptuar prej Gjenisë Poetike në padobësinë e çdo vetje
Parimi 4 Si askush duke udhëtuar në toka të njohura mund të gjejë të panjohurën. Ashtu prej dijeve me kohë të përftuara Njeriu nuk mund të përftojë më. kësisoj një Gjeni Poetike ekziston
Parimi 5 Fetë e të gjithë Kombeve kanë rrjedhur prej bujtjes që çdo Komb i ndryshëm i ka bërë Gjensië Poetike që kudo quhet Shpirti i Profecisë.
Parimi 6 Testamentet Çifuto-Kristiane janë Një rrjedhje origjinale prej Gjenisë Poetike. kjo është nevojë prej natyrës së kufizuar të ndijimeve trupore
Primi i shtatë Si gjithë njerzit janë të njëjtë (aq sa dhe pafundësisht të ndryshëm)  Ashtu gjithë Fetë & si gjithë të ngjashmit kanë një burim
Njeriu i vërtetë është burimi ai të jetë Gjenia Poetike

----------


## Reaa

*************

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Nje nga pikturat e tij qe me pelqen me shume.

----------


## Diabolis

Nuk ka fe natyrale

Autori dhe shtypësi W Blake

[a]

Argumenti Njeriu nuk ka njohje të shëndetit moral veçse nga Edukimi. Natyrshëm ai është vetëm një organ natyral varësuar nga Shqisa.
I Njeriu nuk mundet natyrshëm të perceptojë veçse nëpërmjet organeve të tij natyrale apo trupore.
II Njeriu me fuqinë e tij të arsyes mundet vetëm të krahasojë dhe gjykojë për çfarë ndërkohë ka perceptuar.
III Nga një perceptim prej vetëm 3 shqisash apo 3 elemtësh askush nuk mund të deduktojë një të katër apo të pestë
IV Askush nuk mund të ketë të tjera veç mendimeve organike dhe natyrale nëse ai ska tjetër veçse perceptimeve organike.
V Dëshirat e njeriut janë të kufizuara nga perceptimet e tij. askush nuk mund të dëshirojë çfarë nuk ka perceptuar.
VI Dëshirat dhe perceptimet e njeriut të pamësuara nga ndonjë gjë përveç organeve të shqisave, duhet të kufizohen në gjësend të shqisës.

[b]

I Perceptimet e njeriut nuk janë të kufizuara nga organet e perceptimit. ai percepton me shumë se shqisa (dhe pse gjithherë aq e mprehtë) mund të zbulojë.
II Arsyeja apo shkallëzimi i gjithë çka ndërkohë dimë nuk është i njëjti që do jetë kur të dimë më shumë.
[III mungon]
IV E kufizuara neveritet nga zotëruesi i saj. I njëjti qark i trashë edhe i një universi duhet shpjet të bëhet një mulli me rrota të ndërlikuara.
V Nëse të shumtët bëhen njëlloj me të paktët, kur zotërohen, Më! Më! është britma e një shpirti të gabuar, më pak se Gjithçka nuk mund të kënaqë Njeriun.
VI Nëse njëri do dëshironte çfarë mundet që ta zotërojë, dëshpërimi do të ishte fati i tij i përjetshëm.
VII Dëshira e Njeriut të jetë i Pafund zotërimi është i Pafund dhe ai vete i Pafund.
Përfundim. Të mos ishte prej karakterit Poetik apo Profetik Filozofikja dhe Eksperimentalja shpejt do të ishin në shkallëzimin e gjithë gjërave dhe amulli, të pamundura për të bërë më shumë se përsëritnin të njëjtit qark të trashë përgjithnjë.
Aplikim. Ai që sheh Pafundësinë në gjithë gjërat sheh Zotin. Ai që sheh Shkallëzimin sheh vetëm vetveten.
Prandaj
Zoti bëhet si ne jemi,
që ne të jemi si është
ai

----------


## oniro

Ne shqip nga
Net ISVEIZI

TIGRI

Tigër! Tigër! djegur shndrim
Pyllit të natës shkrumbim,
Çdorë, çsy i pavdekshëm
Simetrisht të ngjiz tmerrshëm?

Në çthellësi a çqiej
Po i shter të syve diej?
Mbi çaspirantë krahë?
E kujt dorë kap zjarrë?

Çshpatull vallë, çart jetës,
Ti përdredh muskuj zemrës?
Dhe kur çmendurisht nis rreh ,
Çpanikkrah, çkëmbë frike?

Cili çekiç e çzinxhir?
Çfurrnalte mbrun trurit hir?
Çhallk fuqie, ççelik pra,
Tenorin ze thonjsh klithma?

Kur yjet heshtat flakën,
Njomën lotësh parajsën,
Qeshi kur pa krijimin?
Të bëri dhe ty si qingjin?

Tigër! Tigër! djegur shndrim
Pyllit të natës shkrumbim,
Çdorë, çsy i pavdekshëm
Të mbrujti simetrisht tmerrshëm?


MUZAVE

Nëse qerpikhijesh të Idës,
Apo flatrash ku rish bujt lindja,
Ndër dhomat e diellit shndritës
Ku melodi po plazmon lashttija;

Nëse habin qiejsh kryqdrejtë,
A cepreve gjelbrur të botës,
A ajrit ngastra kaltëremë,
Ku erra këngësh lindin epokës;

Nëse kristalet ngjizin shkëmbenj,
Detit fund në mitër nxirie
Mahnitur shtëpi koralesh tej,
Nënta krejt hi-shpëtim poezie;

Si e braktis ndjellhershmën dashuri
Rimtarët shende kohësh pa cak!
Spangofrikës çap mall e shkrumbi!
Tingulli gjëmon e vargje-sa pak!


DREJT YLLIT TE MBREMJES

Përgjatë flakflokësh të engjllit muzgëruar,
Kur dielli preh flatrat malesh purpurlorë
Dritpishtar i ndjenjës rekurorshëm rrezuar
Shtratit të mbrëmjes gazlum rend e fort përkorë!
Buzqeshi dashurive kur qark ravijzohen
Qiejsh, perdet blu-sermujrave ndajnë brokat
Bebzash të tij lulet thëthirmëmbëlth prarohen
Kohzëgjumit le të prehen ca erperëndonjat.
Liqeni flet paqtisht syshkreptirë qetimit,
Errësirën lan beft me argjend verbimplotë,
Paktit shkon larg dhe ujqit shtjellen egërsimit,
Dhe luani përqëndrohet përmes pyllmakthit:
Kriftufa jonë stolisur frikës hyjftohtë
Ogurshenjtti i mbron influencash të fatit...


MENGJESIT

Oj virgjine shenjtk! Krejt ajkbardhë veshur,
Tej hapësirkohës hap qiejsh artdyet;
Skutza gjumit zgjomë vegut rrezimqeshur
Qelthesaresh ikur-lindjes sill lëbyer
Nektarin fort vesdehës ndër vrapim dite.
O ag ngjizperltë diellit rish ti falem,
Si njeri petkengjëllt rend sandalesh drite
Kodrat na pushton puhizëndërrt krahzgalem.


KENGE

Brodha fushat sa hareshëm,
Dehur shijesh aromvere,
Princ dashnishë tej kqyr hershëm,
Kush buzgazit shket si rreze!

Më ndez flokësh jargavanë,
Trëndafil më skuq ndër vetull;
Më prin kopshtijesh pa anë,
Shndrin lumtira ëndrrash pezull.

Vesmajit më lagen flatrat,
Dielli mërisë mi zbon pezm;
Rrjetmëndafshit mi ze harpat,
Fatartit kafaz më mbyll jerm.

Shpirt jep të mi ndijë këngët,
Pas-qesh, vrap, harejmë flirtshëm;
Krahët jashtë mi shtrin ëndërrt,
Humbjelirisë më tall trillshëm.


KENGE

Univers harmoni sa përkryer,
Buzgazi im dhe ajri pa fuqi,
Pasionesh trokthën pa u kthyer;
Ligshtit trishtimi të kall veç shkrumbi
Vrig më shpie mbi rrasë të varrit tim:
Sa fundvërtetë kjo dashuri miklim.

Fytyr e tij qiellisht hyjnore,
Kur miqtë tej shpërndan befasia;
Përse në të nuk ka vend për frone,
Zemra rreh ftohmacartë nga dhimba?
Gjoksi-dashuri gjithvarresh adhurim,
Ku pelegrinët rish vijnë ndjenjgjunjim.

Sëpatë më jepni-dhe një shpatë,
Sillmëni një pëlhurë valvitse;
Kur unë shtëpifundmen kam hapë,
Ersqota të më godasë klithse:
Poshtë do shtrihem i ftohtë si baltë.
E vërteta dashuri më çon largmë!


KENGE

Dashuria tok me harmoni,
Thellqark ndërhyjnë shpirtrash flori,
Degët na kërleshen me mbrothsi,
Dhe rrënjët thuren njësh teh plori.

Gazmendet ulen dejve tanë,
Embëlth xixëllijnë zëlartë;
Si përrenj prej këmbë nesh ardhë
Pafajësi dhe virtyt bashkë.

Ti prodhon dehjeartat frute,
Unë vesh panairesh lule;
Ajrit prej bisqesh parfum shkunde,
Ku breshka ngre fole fatlume.

Ulet e bijtë mëkon qeshur,
Shendtar këngën ja dëgjoj heshtur;
Dhe të tuat gjethe drithmfshehur,
Tek dashuria-gjuhpaepur.

Atje miklon e saja fole,
Natës fundskaj atje ajo fle;
Sport atje bën ditës hare,
Mes kurorash na lodron prore.


KENGE

E dua vallzimin gaznjar,
Këngën që frymon flladanës,
Ku shndriton syri pafajtar,
E turp ndjen gjuh e shenjtvashës.

E dua lugajën qeshse,
Jehonën pasqyrim kodrës,
Ku shendi kurrë sgjen prehje,
E bariu nginjet blerttokës.

E dua të këndshmin ahur,
Dhe të dlirtën përshëndetje,
Larushen kope gërxhvrapur,
Si-frutat mesditash vere.

E dua ndenjsen palclistë,
Gjilisttës tryezë fshehur,
Ku tok pleqfshatarët gjithë,
Sportesh na shohin harenjur.

I dua fqinjët në vorua,
Por, më tepër kotelkë-ty,
Dua dhe ata që rrallë dua,
Veç: ti më je gjithshka në sy.


KENGE

Makthi shtjellzon kujtimet,
Me gazin akord notat;
Shpirterës tok me trillet
Muzika nis lodrat,
Trisht meditoj mbi krua,
Kur vajj ëndrra që dua,
Mendjen përshkon vegshkrumbë,
Thell gotës me ujë.

Burimit do pij kthjellmë,
Tek i gjegj zërthin zogtar;
Shtrirë tij ëndrrandezmë
Krejt ditës trillhoktar:
Tej të largem vjen nata
Trojesh ku shend fatligma,
Luginvetmimit ndër hapa
Hesht melankolia.


KENGA LAJTHITESE

Era qan klithegër,
Mesnatës kallkan;
Eja fli shkulmverbër,
Shpalosmi brengtirat pa an:
Por kujdes! kur zbardhon agu,
Përmbi stepat tej kah lindja,
Në deh zogjtë rrezesh pragu,
Toka përçmon gjithshka.

Kujdes! nga krrokqiejt,
Shtruar blu shtegtirat,
Keqardhjesh terr diejt,
Nga tash më mërgojnë rimat:
Tringëllojnë në vesh nxirme,
Dukës syri i pjek lotë,
Era xhindoset prej çirrme,
Tek luhet me sqotë.

Si demon mbi një re,
Me gulç fatmjerimi,
Pas natës bëj flijte,
Tok me makthin shkon trembimi;
Shpinën pra do ti kthej endjes,
Ngjizur prej hyjsh rehatije,
Drita tmë derdhet trurit pres,
Me dhembje çmendije.


PRANVERES

Oj leshra vesuar, teksa sheh poshtë,
Përmes dritaresh të mëngjesit qashtror,
Sytë engjëllorë kthen perëndimit,
Ishullit tonë që në kor të përshëndet.

Kodrat i rrëfejnë tej njeratjetrës,
Lëndinat gjegjin sytë dashuruar,
Lart kthyer ngastrave të tua shndrirë,
Me këmbë shenjttësh na viziton klimën.

Muzgjesh kalo gërxhet, lerna puhizat,
Petkat parfumosura të të puthin,
Agmbrëmje na deh fryma që ndez perlat,
Tokë dashurisë-sëmurë për ty.

Gjelbrat stolis me gishtat ledhimdrejtë,
Të ëmblat epshe derdhja butë gjoksit,
Kurorën mbi kokën vuajtur-artja,
Modestet gërsheta lidhim veç për ty...


VERES

O hy harbuar ndër lëndinat tona
Fuqia, frerët e tu, zbusin vapën
Flakur nga flegrat e mëdha oj verë,
Shpesh hedhur mbi tendën tënde të artë
Ndodh lisash tanë fle ndërsa vemë re
Krahët gazzjarrmur e flokët valzues.

Tej hijesh tona sa shpesh ta dëgjojmë
Zërin, kur mesdita makinvlimin nget
Tuj ngutur thellqiejsh ndanë pranverës
Ulu, e lëndinash tona mbushur myshk
Prej brigje lumenjve qashtrur, flaki ti,
Të mëndafshtat petka dhe nxito përrenjsh:
Korijet ta duan krenimin oj verë.

Poetët zbulojnë telin kordartë,
Të rinjtë krejt kokzbathur si bujq jugu,
Zonjat tona bjonde në valle gazmesh,
Sna mungon asnjë instrument hareje,
As të ëmblat jehona, as ujrat-qiej,
As kurordafinat që mbytin vlagën.


VJESHTES

O hir ngarkuar me fruta e vyshkje,
Me gjak pjergulle që skalon por ulet,
Përtej times çati ku veç ti pushon,
Gazmorin zë akordo fyellit freskor;
Tërë vashat bën rastit të vallzojnë!
Himne në refren për frutat dhe lulet.

Sythet çelin bukurinë për diellin,
Dashuria vrapon venash drithruese;
Gonxhet varen qerpikësh të mëngjesit,
Lulzojnë faqes shndritur muzgut modest,
Ende mbledh palmat vera-të këndojnë,
Retë si pupla i hedhin petla kryesh.

Shpirti i ajrit jeton aromfrutash,
Me rrëkeza drite bredhin kopshtet qark,
Tok zbresin të bëhen kor në pemë.
Gazmur stina bekon këngësh sa u ul;
Pastaj u ngrit qetë, vrapon mbi acar,
Kodrat flatron syrit tek artërim le pas ...



KENGE PAFAJESIE

HYRJE

Rrjedh një fyell ndër zabele,
Isosh qark jehojnë këngët,
Një fëmijë feks mes reve,
Qesh e lot e thot fjalëndërrt:

Qingjit tim thuri ca nota!
Goja më gurret dehur gaz.
Rish o fyelltar këndona;
Shkrep e qan ta ndijë rishtaz.

Bjeri fyellit lumturor,
Zjarre këngën gazmendshfrerë.
Sërish këndoj me zë kumbor,
Qan ta gjegjë dhe një herë.

Fyelltar, ulu e shkruaj,
Librin ta lexojnë shtangur.
Syrit - zhduket flatrimhuaj,
Trisht e pres fyellin zbrazur.

Dhe e bëra gishtash penë,
Ngut e ngjeva ujit dritë,
Stinësh kënga të shend dhenë
Do kënaqë çdo fëmijë.


HYU I STANIT

Çprehjeëmbëlth e çobanit grigjë,
Dhe pse gërxhesh humbet ag e mbrëmje,
Ndjek blegëroshet gurrash çdo ditë,
Kënga prin shteg lavdërimash ëndrre.

Kur i dëgjon qingjit thirrjet pafajshëm,
E gurrflladtën gjegjmë delzës amë,
Syyjtën paqë u adhuron prajshëm,
Pse - tok, e dijnë: tej rish bredh natë.


GJELBERIMI I JEHONES

Lart dielli ngrihet,
Tung! i thonë qiejt,
Zilet tringllen lumtur,
Për pranverën bujtur,
Trumcaku dhe mjelma,

Zogjtë gëmushfshehta,
Këndojnë rreth dehur,
Mes tingujsh harenjur,
Zjarrmen lojrat tona,
Mbi tgjelbrat jehona.

Plaku Xhon flokbortë,
Qesh shkujdesjengrohtë,
Nën të lisit mjekër,
Krah mes miqsh të vjetër,
Gazmen sonës lojë,
Çiltër fjalthumbojnë:
Po kaq hovbegata,
Gjithë djem e vajza,
Qemë largtës rini,
Mbi tgjelbrën jehoni.

U lodhën trillvegjlit,
Shterën gurrat shendit,
Dielli zbret malesh,
Vrapi resht luadhesh,
Nënash-tok në prehër,
Motra dhe vëllezër,
Si zogjthtë foleve,
Fundmi gjejnë prehje,
Humb loja çdo shndritim,
Mbi terrtin gjelbërim...


QINGJI

Qingjth, kush të ngjizi ty?
Di kush të krijoi ty?
Të dha jetë dhe vrapim,
Nga krojet tej në mjalttim;
Të dha frymëmblën veshje,
Leshbutën bardhonjndezme;
Të dha dehmagjishmin zë,
Zabelet ti gazmësh hirmë?
Qingjth, kush të lindi ty?
E di kush të dritti ty?

Qingjth, unë ta tregoj ty,
Lermë të ta rrëfej ty:
Ai thirret emër Tij,
Shkak pse quhet qingj dhe Ai.
Brishtpaqës besimdiellt;
Foshnjë u bë shendqiellt;
Fëmij përçim shpirtqingjthi,
Thirrur jemi emër tij;
Qingjth, Zoti të bekon ty!
Qingjth, amshim derdhtë mbi ty!


I VOGLI DJALE I ZI

Jugut të egër më lindi ime më,
I zi jam, por oh! zbardhëllon imi shpirt,
Si një engjëll feks anglezi fëmijë,
Kur unë dritprivuar jam sa trishtnxirt.

Mëma më mësonte nën hije peme,
Ulur tok ndër zagushirën e ditës,
Mbi prehër dhelimash mes puthjesh jete,
Lindjen tek tregonte zu kah rrëfimës:

Diellin tej vështro ku banon Zoti,
Si shpërhap përreth shndrima e nxehtësi,
Pemë, lule, bisha, njerëz-qëmoti,
Paqë marrin agut-muzgut kënaqësi.

Dhe hapin tokës një të vogëlth zgavër,
Ku ti ruajmë rrezet dashurisë,
Nxirakët trupa, fytyra joshbllangët,
Eshtë veç një re si pyll hijesishë.

Kur shpirtrat të mësohen me kaq zjarrë,
Reja zhduket e do i gjegjim zënë,
Dashuri jashtpyllit dil sa më parë,
Tendën ngazëllema me ar drithëntë.

Kaq fjalë thuri nëna e më puthi;
Po kështu i thashë anglezthit djalë:
Kur tok bardhnxirash të shpëtojmë fundi,
Qingjshëm do gazmim tendë Zotit bashkë,

Derisa do duhet, hije i bëj zhurit,
Gjunjë baballarësh shtrirë hareshëm;
Valargjendtit flokë leht i shpupurit,
Do bëhem ai-të më dojë zellshëm.



SYTHLUZMIMI

Trumcak, trumcak gazmbar!
Ndër gjethet flladblerta,
Prillnajës lumtur,
Krahrrufenjtë shigjetar,
Çdjep kërkon o fatshkar,
Gjoksit tim shkrumbur?!

Gushkuq, gushkuq nurvyer,
Ndër gjethet flladblerta,
Prillnajës lumtur,
Këndo ngashëryer,
Nurvyer, gushkuq nurvyer,
Gjoksit tim shkrumbur.


OXHAKPASTRUESI

Kur më vdiq nënoka isha fort kërthi,
Ati më shiti kur gjuha plot trishti,
Mezi guxon pëshpërit: qaj! qaj! qaj! qaj!
Tash mes blozës fle, oxhakët zhbllokoj vaj.

Eh çlot! kur kryet e djalthit Tom Dakri,
Kaçurrelat rruan si shpinëzë dashi,
Hesht Tom! mos ligno kur kryet nxjerr në shesh,
Të argjendtin flok sta djeg tymi-veç hesht.

Krejt hidhmës zbutur e shpirtin boll qetë,
Tomi tek flinte pa një vegim beftë!
Dick, Joe, Ned & Jack-mijra fshesaxhinj,
Mbyllur ishin tok arkivolësh ndjellzinj.

Mbi ta zbret engjlli me një çelës shndrirë,
Gjithë qark i çkyç e i le të lirë;
Tej vrapen qeshur zgripesh jeshiluar,
Lumit kridhen thellë në diell rrezuar.

Lakuriq zbardhur qefinët lenë pas,
Ngrihen lart ndër re, sport erës lozin gaz;
Engjlli i flet Tomit: në qofsh bir i mirë,
Baba Zotin paç, dashuri, mëshirë.

Dhe Tomi zgjohet; larg zbon çdo terrhumbje,
Çantat merr vrig e fuqi të ra pune.
Dhe pse agu ngrin, Tomi shendet ngrohtë;
Kush detyrën bën-ska keq, frikë, ftohtë.


DJALTHI I HUMBUR

Baba! Baba! Ku po shkon kaq shkreptar?
Pse kaq shpejt-stë ndjek dot pas.
Fol, baba, fol me drerthin tënd trembtar,
Ndryshe mund të humbas.

Kurthpanikja natë ska kundmi atë,
Birziu shndrin nga vesa;
Dejthelli baltës shkrehet në të qarë,
Aromlot larget shpresa.


KERTHIGJETURI

Ketrushi humbur tej shtegvetmimit,
Ndjellmahnitur dritash largmë,
Qan; Zoti i shfaqet natvegimit,
Si tish ati petkabardhë.

E puth zogthin tek e merr prej dore,
Shpejt e kthen tek ama,
Brengosur lëndinës dhembvetmore,
Rrjedh ar loti kur birin rish pa.


KENGE HARENJTARE

Kur me zë blertar gajasen pemët,
E valë gropzash rendin gazshfrerët;
Kur ajri shendet me mendjet tona,
E mbroth zhurmëmadh shtigjet ndër kodra;

Kur gjelbrat zabelesh zjarrin dhenë,
E karkaleci vallzon tek kjo skenë,
Kur Meri, Suzana dhe Emili
Gojmjalttare këndojnë Ha, Hi, Hi!

Kur qeshin tablosh zogjtë hijedritë,
Si tryezës arrat e qershitë,
Eja jetojmë tok gëzimhata,
Himne korëmbëltha ndezim Hi, Ha, Ha!


KENGE DJEPI

Gjumëndërrt, formo një hije
Mbi krye birthi dashurie;
Gjumëndërrt rrymash të ëmbla
Nën tqetat rreze hirhënta.

Gjummjaltë, përfundmi dorës,
Përkund vetull një kurorëz.
Gjummjaltë engjëll harpbukur,
Rri mbi nurvoglin tim lumtur.

Buzgazëmbëlth, natës pisë,
Qëndro lart kënaqësisë;
Buzgazëmbëlth e nënës prari,
Mrekullon të natës magji.

Pshertishend klithkat pëllumbi,
Mos shkund syrit petla gjumi.
Pshertidehmë buzgazmjaltit,
Mrekullohet pshertimflladit.

Fli, fli bir lumtimit prehur,
Krejt krijesa dremit qeshur,
Fli, fli gjumlumtur pa gjama;
Tash mbi ty vajgazmet ama.

Pinjollpaqmë, mbi fytyrë
Gjej imazhe shenjttisht ndryrë.
Pinjollthpaqmë, si ti-moti,
Dhe për mua qau krijori,

Për mua, ty, për të gjithë,
Kur ish i vogëlth i brishtë
Dhe pse kund sju pa vegimi,
Të buzqesh prej parajsimi.

Buzharen mbi ne të gjithë;
Tek për fare rish kërthijmë.
Buzshend i foshnjës-veç i tij;
Paqparajsim dhé mrekullimi.


VEGIM HYJNOR

Falmës, Keqardhjes, Paqës, Dashurisë
Kush nga ne nuk iu lut në ankth;
Hir virtytesh shtatore adhurisë
Falenderim u kthejmë e Lavd.

Për Keqardhje, Falmë, Dashuri, Paqë
Himn Zotit - Atit shpirtqiellor,
Dhe Keqardhje, Falmë, Dashuri, Paqë
Njeriu - bir i kujdesit shenjttor.

Pse Falma - gjak i zemrës njerëzore,
Keqardhja - veç portret pendimi,
Dashuria - formë robi hyjnore,
Paqja - fustanellë festimi.

E çdo frymë fajtari, në çdo klimë,
Dëshpërisht lutur për fatzbardhje,
Engjëllit njerëzor i lypnon Ndihmë,
Dashuri, Falmë, Keqardhje, Paqe.

Gjithë ta duam krijesën dheruar,
Qoftë islam, çifut a pa fe,
Falmë, Dashuri, Keqardhje - Bekuar
Qark Zotit jetojnë në Paqe.


E ENJTJA E SHENJTTE

Tek një e enjte e shenjttë fytyrat rrezojnë pafajshëm,
Dy nga dy-kuq, blu e gjelbër tok fëmijët çapen prajshëm,
Grija praron ritin kishtar pas skeptrit borbardhë prirë,
Kupolës së hirmadhit Pal shpërhap Tamizi ujrat shndrirë.

Oh çshumësi pa skaj bëjnë kaq lule të Londrës sonë!
Ulur në poltron kujdesi krejt qytetin vezullojnë.
Kjo zhaurimë plot hare, si livadhesh-prroska, qingja,
Qindra djem e vasha ngrejnë ndër lutje duart paqbrishta.

Tash si re plot lavd përkorë ky zë kënge ngjit qiejt prore,
Harmoni bubullimtë jehon përgjatë të hyjve frone.
Poshtë ulen ndër të varfër mençurisht me mijra roja;
Dashurisht ta mbash keqardhjen-si ti zbosh engjëjt nga dora.


NATE

Dielli zbret në perëndim,
Lart shndrit i muzgut yll;
Zogjtë çerdhesh gjejnë paqtim,
Çka tash kërkoj në pyll.
Hëna si një lule,
Parajsisht në gjunje,
Heshtjes së ekstazës
Ulur qesh udhnatës.

Tung! pyje gjelbrur e fusha,
Ku kënaqen tufat.
Ku qingjat lodren ndër zhuga
Engjëjt shndrijnë puplat.
Tinëz derdhin bekim
Lumturi pa shterim,
Në çdo sythim ndezur,
Dhe gjoksesh drojfjetur.

Shohin çdo fole paqtije,
Ku ngroh zogjtë dimri;
Vizitojnë shpella bishe,
Ti mbrojnë dëmtimi.
Në qan kush përpjekur
Kur tash do kish fjetur,
Kryesh derdhin gjumë,
Ulur shtratit prushmë.

Kur ndajnë ujqtigra prenë,
Qajnë trisht keqdhimbash,
Nxit shuajn etjen lotshterë,
Larg i mbajnë grigjash;
Por në sulen frikshëm,
Engjëjt kujdesflijtshëm,
Çdo shpirt marrin në re,
I falin botë të re.

Në vrazhdtarësh sy luani
Do rrjedhë ar lotësh,
Lig thirrëmblat si tufani,
Rendin rreth fushgropës,
Tuj thënë: egërsi,
Bindur përulje tij
Tej flaku lëngore
Ditës pavdekore.

Pranë tash ke qingj vajtorin,
Shtrihem të fle paksa;
Të mendoj për pagëzorin,
Rendur pas tij qaja.
Larë ujra jetës,
Emri shndrin pashterës
Flori rrezimbujshëm
Kur rish ruaj tufën.


PARVERA

Flaut-gurrë,
Mos hesht kurrë!
Zogjsh harenjur
Ditnatshkrehur;
Tej bilbili,
Trill shqetsimi,
Deh lëndinën,
Festlumtinën,
Shpirtbujar, hirshkrumbtar, mirsevjen Vitit shendjerm.

Kërthinjdjalë,
Endrra artë;
Vash sythnjare,
Mjaltonjmadhe;
Gjel krrokthekur,
Dhe ti çmendur;
Zë gazmendtë,
Puhizdehmtë,
Zemërplot, dritnurfort, mirsenabujt Vitit dalldipafund.

Qingjth në thellsy,
Jam tok me ty;
Gjuhvalprushë,
Më nduk gushë;
Të shtyj-lermë
Leshbardhkrelmë;
Puthmë dlirur
Fytyrblirur:
Mirseerdhët Gëzonjtarë Vitit të ri fatgjelbërt, mrothtarë.


KENGA E INFERMIERES

Kur zërat e fëmijve ketren kopshtijesh
Dhe gazi mbulon krejt kodrën,
Krahrorit zemra lumturisht më ndal trillesh
E beft pezull e shoh botën.

Ja-grisht shtëpia çapkënrit e mij, vjen muzg
Zgjohet shpejt e natës brymë;
Lojën ndalni e tok ngut të shkojmë qeshur,
Agu qiejsh vrik ndez frymë.

Jo, jo, lerna të harbojmë, drita feks ende
Smund të kridhemi dremitjesh;
Gjersa flatra zogjsh qiejt nuk gjejnë prehje,
Dhe kodra dehet blegëritjesh.

Mirë pra, lodroni shndrimash pa venitur
Pas në shtrat ju pret përralla.
Vegjëlthtarët përzgjedhë harejnë shkreptitur,
E kodrat rreth jehonimpaqta.


GEZIM VOGELTHTAR

Në skam emër:
Pse jam veç dy ditshe.
Çudi-si quheni ju?
Lumturimverbër,
Shend thirrmëni stinve.
Gazëmbëlth shndrij mbi ju!

Hir miklimse!
Gaztrillkë dyditshe,
Gazmjalttë quamni ju:
Buzqeshjesh breruar,
Tek këndoj pa druar,
Gazdehse feks mbi ju!


ENDERR

Hijes dallget një vegim
Krah në shtrat me engjllin tim,
Milingona rrugën humb
Kur në bar prehem gjumshkrumb.

Shastimadh fatit mjerë,
Kredhterrit lodhjes shfrerë,
Prroskës tej dredhashkëmbtë,
Coprra zemrës del një zë:

Vallë korbni bijt e mi?
Atit - i gjegjni psherti?
Jashtë çshihi kur sdua:
Ktheni tash qani për mua.

Mes keqardhjes ndez një lot;
Kur një krimbth vetëtin fort,
Ndërsa flet: Çvaj njeriu
Rojen natës ja verbiu?

Besë jap ta shndrij botën,
Rreth një brumbull i mat kokën:
Tash zukamën ndiq përmbi;
Endacakth - vrap në shtëpi.


DHEMBJES SE NJE TJETRI

Shihet tjetri në mjerim,
Hon keqardhjes pa kredhrim?
Si kqyr tjetër urrejtje,
E si ndjek gjurmësh dhembje?

A shihet një yll rrëzim,
Pa ndjerë ndarjes lëndim?
Mund e kqyr birin ati
Tek mbyt ndër shtjella vaji?

Mund e gjegj nëna gjunjim
Birthin klithfrikës mundim?
Jo, jo! sdo ndodhë kurrë!
Kurrë sdo mundet kurrë!

E kush gaz fal për gjithkënd
Dëgjon zërin që trisht dhëmb,
Zogthin breng ligjërimit,
Hidhmëritë e kërthirit,

Dhe nuk zbret çerdhes flatra,
Gjoksit ti ngujtt keqardhja;
E mos ulet krah djepi,
Kob vaji pinjollth shkreti;

Dhe tok sluten natditë,
Lotët larg zbohen ligshmë?
Oh jo! sdo ndodhë kurrë!
Kurrë sdo mundet, kurrë!

Të gjithve u jep gazmend;
Pinjollth bëhet e fal shend;
Ky burrmadh i trishtimit;
Dhe na ndjen hidhmat trillit.

Nuk dhembon veç një vetmi,
Një Zot i mbron-jo njeri;
Smund të vajtohet një lot,
Zoti pranë su shndrin sot.

Oh! blaton nesh çdo hare,
Dëshpërim shkatrron ndër ne;
Të flatret tej trishtlargmë,
Ulet nesh ngashërimplagtë...


PERGJIGJA E TOKES

Kokën ngre toktrishta
Prej gjirit të makthit frikzi.
Flatret drita,
Stuhimklithta!
Dhe drynat ia mbyll dëshpërimit gri.

Ngujur brigjesh vese,
Strofkyjshmes xhelozi panik:
Sqot thirrhershme,
Lart lotngjethshme,
Jehonës gjegj atin e robit antik.

I pjellbaltës baba!
Xheloz, frikegoist, mizor!
Humb kënaqja,
Ndër terr pranga,
Për virgjinkat e rinimit agshdritor?

A fsheh gaz pranvera
Kur shpërthen gonxhja blerimit?
Mbjell farhedhsja
Natës thekra,
Po lavdmiri bujk a plugon errsimit?

Thyej zinxhirin mjerë,
Që eshtrat akull mi bën qark,
Egoist! Vemjë!
Mohimpërjetmë,
Që krahlirën dashuri fashon dritlarg.


UDHETUESI MENDOR

Udhtova tej tokash burri,
Në dhé burri e gruaje,
Gjegj e shoh kaq tmerr gjithkundi
Sa su diti kurrkush trase.

Atje lind lumturor foshnja
Vjen mes sa të tmerrmash dhemba,
Siç ne vjelim frutet tona
Mbjellë lotësh hidhnimhershma.

Dhe kur pjella qenka djalë
Një plake ja shpien pari,
Nën një shkëmb e gozhdon gjallë,
Ja mbledh britmat kupë ari.

Gjemba hekuri rreth kokës,
I shpon duar-bira këmbësh,
Ja shkul zemrën gjoksit ofshës
Ngrohtsqotën të ndjejë dhëmbësh.

Çdo nerv ja numëron gishtash,
Si florinjt e tij kopraci;
Me të qarat jeton britmash,
Dhe rinon tek plaket djali.

Kërthi bëhet gjakëruar,
Zuska-shndritur virgjëreshë;
Por, zinxhirët shkul lënguar,
Shtrigthën lidh gazmendit beftë.

Palcës thellë veten ja mbjell,
Si të vetin myk çdo burrë;
Djallka çerdhëz i bëhet zell
Kopësht frutash gardhpashkulë.

Zhduket shpejt vjetrankës hije,
Shtjellëzohet përqark tokës,
Me ar nginjet e zafire
Përftim progresit të botës.

Rubin të shpirtit njerëzor,
Sy perlash vrarë dashnimi,
Pashtermë ar zemrës theror,
Gulç martiri, mik pshertimi.

I tiji mish, e tija pije;
Ushqim lypsi dhe varfrani
Udhtar largshtigjesh ndër grisha:
Portë hapur bujtjesh xhani.

Dhemba e tij-gaz përjete;
Çati e mure jehonash;
Prej zjarrit në vatër shprese
Një vashëz del mes miklonjash.

Prushit solid dejngjizur krejt,
Zafir e ar - dorës druar
Guxon ta dhelë foshnjën leht,
Petkash e mbështjell flakruar.

Por, burrit që do shkon shendka,
I ri a plak, kamtar-mjeran;
Të moçmin mik braktis shpejtza,
Sa beh një lypës dere pran.

Ngut çprehet fort larg ndër qarje,
Sa ta joshë një veg tjetër;
Shpesh verban, vjetran, plot rrahje,
Tjetër zonjze ti hajnë zemër.

E ta mpakë acarmoshën
Mes krahve e mbledh shkretani;
Kjo pamje e zhduk kasollën,
Kopshtin adhurenjash sharmi.

Miqthtë qark shpërhapur totës,
Tokgjithë i lidh si syri,
Frika sens turbullon brokës,
Sheshtej bota-një topth ylli.

Shkrijnë krejt diell e hënë,
Pa kufij djerr hapësira,
Kurrgjë mbetur për të ngrënë,
Rreth heshttare veç terrira.

Mjalti buzësh fëmijnore,
Embëlthdehmat buk e verë,
Sy egrisht lojza flirtore,
Pas e kthen eh sa vjet hershmë;

Sepse kur ngopet e çettet
I ri e më i ri çdo ditë;
Çapnjësh tok shkretrimës ecjet
Në terror shtjellen përçmimtë.

Xhanka flatret drenushegër,
Frikrash tejkah mbjell ashpërsi,
Ai ditnatë e ndjek verbër,
Pasion artesh-ëndërri.

Plot muza dashniurrejtjesh,
Sa shterpa mbillet farëre
Çharbonjim labirinth epshesh,
Derr, ujk, luan shëtit ndër ne.

Sa kthehet në foshnjëz ligur,
Shenjtka në plakëz vajtojcë.
Dashnor tjetër qark vjen trillur,
Yj e diell fort orbitmbrothtë.

Embëlth pemësh zbret ekstaza
Për pjellat e shkretëtirës;
Një qytet ndërton vrik paqja,
Shtëpi e bar i fal hirës.

Por kur gjen vrenjtur beben xhindi,
Godet tmerri krejt krahinën:
Qajnë lindi foshnja, lindi!
Dhe kahtej zbrazin ngjethimën.

Në guxon prek trajtën çmendur,
Thahen deri rrënjësh krahët;
Hungërojnë kafshët tmerrur,
Pemishtja çfrutet llahtarët.

Formë kush si prek marrisë,
Veç në del e moçmja plakë,
Nën një shkëmb e gozhdon mirë,
E rish ndodh gjithshka siç thashë...

TIGRI

Tigër! Tigër! djegur shndrim
Pyllit të natës shkrumbim,
Çdorë, çsy i pavdekshëm
Simetrisht të ngjiz tmerrshëm?

Në çthellësi a çqiej
Po i shter të syve diej?
Mbi çaspirantë krahë?
E kujt dorë kap zjarrë?

Çshpatull vallë, çart jetës,
Ti përdredh muskuj zemrës?
Dhe kur çmendurisht nis rreh ,
Çpanikkrah, çkëmbë frike?

Cili çekiç e çzinxhir?
Çfurrnalte mbrun trurit hir?
Çhallk fuqie, ççelik pra,
Tenorin ze thonjsh klithma?

Kur yjet heshtat flakën,
Njomën lotësh parajsën,
Qeshi kur pa krijimin?
Të bëri dhe ty si qingjin?

Tigër! Tigër! djegur shndrim
Pyllit të natës shkrumbim,
Çdorë, çsy i pavdekshëm
Të mbrujti simetrisht tmerrshëm?


ABSTRAKTABSURDI NJERËZOR

Keqardhje nuk do kish më
Në sbënim të varfër dikë;
Sdo kish më as mëshirë
Në lumnen sa ne të gjithë.

Dypalve-paqë frika,
Kur egoistet dashnija:
E keqja pas thuret lak,
Tek karrema shpërndan merak.

Ulet të shenjttit panik,
Dherin rrebeshlotësh lag vrik;
Nis mbin pas poshtërsia
Poshtë këmbëve të tija.

Shpejt hap terrmadhen hije
Nga misteri krye trille;
Krimbin toku dhe mizën
Me mister u mëkon sqimën.

Dhe lind frutin Mashtrimi,
Mallkimëmbëlth gojurizmi;
Dhe korbi thur folenë
Hijes së tij ngujur thellë.

Zotrat e detratokës,
Gjurmin Pemën gjenezbotës;
Por sa kot shkon kërkimi:
Rritet në tru njerëzimi.


LONDRA

Kottem rrugësh qëkuri njohur,
Fammadhi Tamiz rrjedh kaq pranë,
Kqyr fytyrash që takoj-ftohur,
Shenja trishtesh, dhembje gjithanë.

Në çdo të qarë tek çdo burrë,
Në çdo lot fëmije panikur,
Në çdo zë e në çdo çensurë,
Gjegj të mendjes pranga kalitur,

Ja çjerronja e oxhakfshirsit,
Tmerron kishat nxirë marazi,
E ushtarit pasthirrmë fatligshtit,
Gjaksisht rend nën mure pallati.

Por, çmë tepër dëgjoj mesnatës,
Mallkim i të resë kurvickë,
Sapo lind shkatrron lotin afshës,
Vyshk sëmundjesh shtratin martesligtë.


WILLIAM BOND

Si çmendonja po më duken vajzat,
Mendoj trisht sikur duan të vrasin,
William Bond do vdesë i pa fat,
Vërtet sëmundjes lëngon fort mallkim.

Në kishë shkoi një mëngjes maji,
Pritur prej Zanave, një dy e tre,
Por Engjëjt Mbrojtës I zbuan pari,
Në shtëpi kthen më I varfër se çqe.

Nuk doli më livadhit a fushës,
Kurrë sshkoi në qytet a fshat më,
Revrertë pis pragut kthen përhumbës,
Ngujet në krevat plandosur paqmë.

Dhe Engjlli Mbrojtës tek këmbët e tij,
Dhe mbi krye me një Engjëll Mbrojtës,
Dhe në mes një shkrumbzezë re errmi,
Dhe mes sëmundjes një burrë ofshës.

Dhe kish Mary Green të djathtës dorë,
Dhe ish motra Jane dorës së majtë,
Rridhnin lotët sterrresë nxironjë,
Dhembat burrit tia shpinin largmë.

Oh William, në dashuron tjetër,
Një tjetër më tepër se Mari shkreta,
Shko merre për grua tjetrën femër,
Dhe Mary Green skllave i bëhet mjera.

Po Mary, një tjetër çmendur dua,
Dua një tjetër nga ti më shumë,
Tjetra do gëzohet si imja grua,
Po çtë bëj pas me ty-medet unë!

Pasi je zbehthirmja Melankoli,
Ftohtshkëlqim i hënës jotja kokë,
Ajo freskët kuqshkëlqen plot trondi,
Ndër sy dielli i rrezon kurorë.

Drithron Mary, Mary shndrrohet akull,
Mary tej ra djathtas dyshemesë,
William Bond, motra Jane vagullt,
Zor tI shpëtonin Maryt flijesë. 

Kur befas u ngrit gjendur papritur,
Të dashurit William-krahdjathtë,
Të djathtit krah të krevatit çligshtur,
Krejt i saji William Bond pranë.

William Bondit Zanat kryesh flatrur, 
Kërcyer kokë saj shndrirë qarknin,
Joshbardhës nënkresë tejm krahhapur,
Dhe Engjëjt Mbrojtës e lanë shtratin.

Mendoja se diellit jeton ndjenja,
Por oh! gjallmon në verdhmën e hënës,
Ta gjej dashurinë ditve palcnxehta,
Por, natës qenka mikpritse ëmbëlths..


ENGJËLLI

Një ëndërr pashë! çtë jetë?
Trishtve isha mbretëreshë,
Mbrojtur nga një engjëll mirë,
Fat pa tru-mashtrimmjerimtë.

Ligsht qaja natë e ditë,
Ai më fshin lotët shndrirë,
Qaja ligsht ditë e natë,
Gazmet fshija zemrës bardhë.

E flatrat ndezi tej shtegtim;
Agu kthehet kuqpashterim;
Lotët thava, frikrat urta
Me mijra parzmore e ushta.

Shpejt engjlli më erdhi sërish;
Armatosur isha mërish;
Pse rinia ma shteri kohën,
Flokët gri më makthnin kokën.


DHOMA PREJ KRISTALI

Virgjra më ze pyllit thellë,
Ku kërceja ngazëllenjës,
Kabinetit të saj fshehtë,
Më mbylli me tartin çelës.

Flori shndrinte Kabineti,
Rrezim perlash e kristalesh,
Brenda tij një botë shendi,
Emblej nata hënlivadhesh.

Pashë atje tjetër Angli,
E re Londra tok me kullë,
Të tjera: Kodrat & Tamizi,
Kopshti Surrey nursashumtë.

Si ajo-zonjushë tjetër,
Akull, mjaltë, shkëlqimlargët,
Trefish virtytet ngjizmvjetër,
Oh çfrikëmbëlth drithmëqashtërt.

Oh çtrefishe buzëqeshje,
Më mbushi sa shkrumba flakë,
Përkulur ta puth ndjenjdehse,
Një trefishputhje marr prapshtë.

Ta ze Sekreten Formë-smund,
As egërsisht duarzjarrmtë,
U thye Kabineti Kristalshkrumb,
Bëhem foshnj i qaramantë.

Mes pyllit voglush lotligmë,
Qarsja grua u shtri zbehtë,
Dhe jashtë në ajër rishmë,
Vajesh mbusha erën krahlehtë


* * *

Le të hapen bordellot në Paris,
Kërcimshkëlqyese, dritlarme,
Murtajën zgjofshin qytetit ofshpis,
Flet Mbretreshhirma mes France.

Mbreti u ngrit mbi të artin divan,
Vrig thotë sa gjegj këtë lajm titan:
Çonju, çapni-trumpeta, daulle,
Turiturit ngrënshin kore, krunde.

Dhe pas dha një të madh solemn premtim,
Njerëzit nuk dua ti vras çnderim,
Por në rebelen ferri i pret trisht,
Të shkojn u duhet një zile e prift.

Ati i askujt aherë,
Kollet, gromsin, ze të pjerdhë,
E tha, Po vdes të pres, të qëndroj e pikturoj,
Aq tepër sa dhe luft e kasaphan adhuroj,
Më kot lutje dhe brenga,
Kur sjellin ndër dhera,
Të dhjetmijve gjak luftëtarësh nën shemba.

Sapo preku Globin-e Francës Madhni,
Nga petk i saj murtaja lëshohet marri;
Por e jona Lavdë zgjatet përmbi tokë,
Dhe krejt adhuronjsit e qarkin kurorë.

Fayetti-mbretit Luis në krah,
E sheh tek lëviz dorën,
Uria shpejt shpërhap nëma,
Fruttokës sjell sqotën.

Fayetti sheh të qeshë Mbretka,
E syrin ëmblak pulit,
Dhe ja-murtaj flatrimshpejta,
Rrugrrugësh fort çudit.

Fayetti kqyr Çiftin Krenparë,
Zinxhirlotit lidhur mjerë,
Por heshtur qan ngashërizjarrmë,
I ruan nga të tjerë.

Fayett, Fayett-bler e shitur,
Shitur jotja ardhmë,
Tej flak të keqen lothidhur,
Këmbim dhembës paskajmë.

Kush ndërron të tijën vatër,
Ti rrijë tjetrit dere,
Kush shkëmben bukën grurpastër,
Me të burgut dysheme? 

Oh, kush buzgazet detveriut,
Ndjenjkeqardhje klithmstuhisë,
Ndërrohet bebja salindur,
Me qenin pas portshtëpisë?


MURGU GRI 

Po vdes, foli nëna, vdes ndër duar,
Më vdesin fëmijët bukmunguar,
Çdo thosh më tepër Tirani çmëshirë?
Murgu u ul të gurtit shtrat trishtë.

Gjaku kuq pikoi prej Murgut Gri,
Plagosur ish krahkëmbë krejt burri,
Kërrusur, kërcinj e supe prore,
Posi rrënjët e pemëve të moçme.

Syri thellshteran, loti skish rrjedhë,
Flet një gromsimë prej dhembjes nxjerrë.
Ligm u përqeth mbi krevat dridhërim,
Pas tha trisht gjysmëzëri hidhërim:

Kur komandoi dorshkrimin Zoti
Orstudimesh zemër mesnatsqoti,
Më tha: çshkrova duhet të provojë
Ndalimin e çka desha mbi Tokë. 

Im vëlla mes dy muresh vdiq urie,
Lot I bijve shpirtin ma bën thërrime,
Pengimash hedhur përqesh zinxhirin,
Përkulur ua shpërfill torturimin.

Ati yt nxorri shpatën në veri,
Me mijra të fortë marshoi shkrepti,
Në çelik yti vëlla ngjeshmharbim,
Ligash që ndjenë bijt e tu-shpagim.

Por më kot shpata, harku fort më kot,
Me to lufta smund të kurrfundë dot,
I vejushës lot, Lutja e eremitit,
Mund ta çlirin botën prej frikimit.

Pse mendimtar qenka lot i vjetër,
Dhe psherëti shpat e Mbretit Engjëll,
E DhembjeMartirit HidhmGogësimë,
Shigjetë nga Hark i Plotfuqishmë.

Krevarin gjen e Hakmarrjes dorë,
Ku Tiran i Purpurt prehron ngrohtë,
Hekurt i thërrmon kokën Tiranit,
Dhe vend të tij u bë Tiran fatit.


E ARTA RRJETË

Tre virgjinka ditës fundmë:
Për ku djalosh, po shkon kundmë?
Dhembjen vuaj, vuaj dhembën.
Qarja, lotët-jettej sshterën.
Flatra zjarri njera veshur,
Pllakçeliktë tjetra ngjeshur,
Tjetra psherëtim e lotë
Shndrin syve të mij petkftohtë.
Një rrjetë lindën thurmartë,
Degëve ta varin paqmë,
Për vuajtjen qaj keqardhur,
Tek shoh Nur e Ndjenjë flashkur.
Të konsumohen gjuhflakës,
Dashuripërçmore lajkës,
Lotësh mbështjellë ditnatë,
Krejt shpirtin shkriva klithvrazhdtë.
Kur lot shohin, një Buzqeshmë,
Që shtang dhe Parajsën vetë,
RrjetArtën thur qiejsh ëndrrisht,
Si mbi Pinjon vënë butësisht.
Mbi mëngjes të simes ditë.
Poshtë Rrjetës qëndroj frikmë,
Zjarr tuj lëçitur Djeguri,
Tuj ngrënë coprra hekuri.
Tash përtyp Psherëti e Lot,
Oh ag! shpresës do ngrihesh sot?


MARY 

Mjaltza Mary, herpari që ish atje,
Hyri dhomës së Ballos Festonjmadhe,
Rreth u hapën Burra të rinj e Zonja,
Prej çdo gjuhe eh çfjalë nxirrte joshja:

Një Engjëll ka zbritur qiellores klimë,
Apo kthyen të artat kohra rishmë;
Syçkat i refleksin rreze brilante,
Kur buzët çel - nis këngët Maji hare.

Mary harbon shendit mendor zjarrhirmë,
Buzqeshjesh shton të Natës lumturimë.
Kurrë nuk skuqet ballgjithkujt për çudi,
Kushtim vlen për Dashuri e Bukuri.

Në Ag Fshatarët u ngritën kënaqur,
Gazet e natës mendjesh duke prapsur,
Dhe Mary u ngrit mes Shokësh fatlirë,
Por, sduhej të shih kënd tutje kopshtisë.

Kurvë e quajtën ca, ca-krenare,
Ca përplasnin derën kur pranë çapte,
Ftohma i ra mbi, skuqja çfeksi gjitha,
Fishkur i ranë vjellc e trëndafila.

Oh, pse linda me nje Fytyre ndryshe?
Pse vallë jo si kjo Rracë Cmirndyre?
Pse Parajsa dje më dha duar begate,
E sot më zbret tokës cmirzezare?

E butë-pëllumbth, e dobët si qingji,
Cmirpërbuzse Kristianja Dashuri,
Por, në çmon Cmirën, mbet faji Meritë,
Pse tek i butdobti ligën mbjell trishtë.

Do ta venis nurin sdo vishem hirmë,
Larg Ballos do rri, sdo shndrij më retinë,
Në i dashuri tjetër ka dashuruar,
Dorë si jap, Cmirës qoftsha çliruar.

Pastër, thjesht veshur, del Mëngjesit çiltërt,
Qenkërsh çmendur Mary, Rruga çjerr Fëmijët,
Thjesht e pastër del në Mëngjes petkbardhë,
Mbrëmjesh në shtëpi kthen mbuluar baltë.

Dridhej e qante ulur ndankrevatit,
Natën harron krejt, qan e dridhet shtatit,
Harron Natharrim që mbërrin shpejt Agu,
Memorja Fytyrë Përçmimit vlagu.

Me Përçmore Fytyr e Sy mohore,
Rrëmujshpirtrash Mary trurin mbush prore,
Fytyra të Bukura ska kujtim më,
Veç tëndes Mary, krejt Fytyrat-Cmirë.

Jotja: Fytyrë trishtme dhe Dashurie,
Jotja: Fytyrë Kujdesi e Dhimbje,
Jotja: Fytyrë Frike dhe Terrori,
Kurrë sgjen paqë deri shtëpi morti.


LETRA 2 PËR THOMAS BUTTSIN 

Me lumturi hedhur kodrave pëmbi,
Në një re ku ftillet e vesta ëmbli,
Me një qiell blu feksur tej mbi krahë,
Dhe të butin diell ngjitur këngvalë,
Me pemë e fusha plot Nimfa xhuxhe,
Dhe djajth që luftojnë shoshoqin tutje,
Duke kujtuar të Hayleyit vargje,
Kur zemra më trokiti gjuhës amtare,
Në tendat Hawthorn me Engjëj mbjellë,
Ku madje dhe Zoti shend orët vetë,
Me të Argjendtë Engjëj simes rrugë,
Dhe Demon Ari që kush sia del kurrë,
Me Atin tim që qëndron përmbi erë,
Dhe Robertin Vëlla që pas vjen lehtë,
Dhe Vëllai John i keqi pa ndjesë,
Zezim një reje kërkon parave pjesë,
Ani pse vdekur behin udhës time,
Se smë durojnë inatesh plot tërbime,
Tok luten e hedhin të tyret lotë,
Plot mbushur me shpresa e frikëplotë,
Me mijra Engjëj flatrur përmbi erë,
Tuj hedhur shpinës dëshpërimin shterë,
Për ti përzënë jashtë rrugës yshtur,
Më ndalon të ec një Gjembaç i ngrysur,
Çka të tjerve u duket çikërrimë,
Më mbush plot me hare a vaj plot vlimë,
Pasi dy vizione më shohin sytë,
Gjithnjë jam me një vizion të dytë,
Me syrin e brendshëm brenda burrit gri,
Një gjembaç mes rruge me të jashtmin rri,
Nëse guxon kthen pas-foli gjembaçi,
Keq në kobni do të tradhtohesh pari,
Pasi këtu ulet Theotormoni vetë
Dhe Enitharmonsi përkulur është thellë,
Dhe i tmerrshmi Los kështu ka betuar,
Ai që pas do të kthehet penduar,
Varfëria, Cmira, Plakkoha, Frika,
Mbi qivur do ta sjellin gruan e tija,
Dhe çka dha Fuseli dhe Butts do të japë,
Një shkëmb të zi dhe një shpellë terranë,
E shtypa zemërim gjembin me këmbë,
Dhe u ndava lig prej të tijës rrënjë,
Dhe në të jetës rrugë ndahen pa cak
Dhe ç do lumturi ti bëhet pleh pas pak
I shtrenjti Butts përbuzjes ftohtë të ndjehet
Pse Hayleyit i dhashë të tijin respekt
Sikur dhe Flaxman të më kqyr marrimash
Dhe krejt miqtë të gënjehen dyshimash
Ime shoqe jetoft helm motrës sime 
A ime motërz me të dashnisë dhimbje
Mallkimet e Losit hijes së tmerrshme,
Dhe të më frikë terroresh makthngjethshme
Kaq fola dhe shpraza inatin duftë,
Ndër udhë plaku më ngrinte rrëmujë,
Pas Losi u shfaq me fuqitë prore,
Diellit tuj më zbritur para plot hove,
Viziondyfish fytyra në flakë,
Losit ngujmendjes-diellit para: jashtë,
Të miat duar punojnë natditë
E shlodhja kurrë smë bujt paqehirmtë
Gruaja ime nuk kënaqet trillesh
Përveç asaj çka i mbërrin prej qiejsh
Hamë fort pak; pijmë dhe më pak-çudi
Kjo tokë nuk e pjell tonën lumturi
Tjetër diell na mëkon rrënjë jete
Ne nuk ngrohemi nga të tuat rreze
Nuk matet Koha tek rend për tek unë
As hapësirën spo e shoh dot kundmë
Smë stoliset mendja nga jojta shndritë
As yti terror kurr sdo më panikë
Kur tejkah e volla mosbindjen time,
Dielli qiejsh përplitej në dridhje,
Hëna që tutje rrezëllinte poshtë,
U bë me lebër-kurmbardha dëborë,
Dhe çdo shpirt njeriu mbi tokë dhembe,
Shqetësim ndjeu, sëmundje e vdekje,
Djegur humba udhe nën diell vlimi,
Me të mendjes harqe, shigjeta mendimi,
Harkun fort tendosa frymëmarrjesh flake,
Shigjeta më shndriti mbi duajt arlarme,
Vëllai e babai çapnin përpara,
Me gjak njerëzor pikohej parajsa,
E tash po shoh një vizion katërfish,
Katërsori vizion mi shtjell sytë rish,
Për kënaqjen katërsim më të madhe,
E trefish Beulahs ndër butësi nate,
E të dyfishtë gjithnjë na mbroftë Zoti,
Nga i vetmi vizion e ky gjumë Newtoni.


KËNGË LUFTE
PËR BURRAT ANGLEZË 

Gatitni për luftë të hekurtën helmetë,
Sillni shortet hirur skeptërmëdhave sfera,
I Fatit Engjëll i vërtit dorës së shenjtë,
E ndër tokën josherrët i hedh për ngadhnjenja!
DhembGati, FlijGati.

Zemrat përgatisni për të fshehtprekjes Mortje,
Trupat për dhëmbë dheu, shpirtrat për fluturim!
Gatisni krahët për të lavdishmen fitore!
Gati sytë të takoni Zotin hyjadhurim!
DhembGati, FlijGati.

Lajm i kujt është? Duhet të jetë gjëmimja!
Pse më zhytet zemra, pse në faj imja gjuhë?
Ti kisha tri jetë, për ty kauz do vdisja,
Me shpirtrat të ngjis tokën ku shpatova si burrë.
DhembGati, FlijGati.

Shigjetat e ZotMadhit janë lëshuar tërbim,
Në qiejt që ulen presin Engjëj Vdekjeje,
Mijra shpirtra kërkojnë të dritës mbretërim,
Mbi re qielli do marshen njësh mes heshtjeje.
DhembGati, FlijGati.

Ushtarë gati! E qiellit kauz - jona,
Gati ushtarë! Të vlefshëm për kauz trimash,
Etërit do përqafim në të tejjetshmit frona:
Gati, o trupa, që do bini sot thirrmash!
DhembGati, FlijGati.

Alfredi do qeshet, bashkë me tëmblën harpë,
William Normani dhe Klarku mendjezbardhur,
Dhe Zemër Luani, dhe Eduardi mjekërnatë,
Bestok me Mbretreshën për të na mirseardhur!
DhembGati, FlijGati.


PARASHIKIME PAFAJËSIE

Thërrmijrërës të shohësh botën,
Dhe Parajsën-të egrës lule,
Pafundësia të ta rëndë dorën,
Ormiklonjse Përjeta fatlume.

Një gushkuq lig ndrydhur në kafaz,
Parajsën krejt ngatërron maraz,
Çerdhja plot pëllumba gugatës,
Shkund regjionesh Ferrin afshës,
Port të Zotit qeni urivdekur,
I ndjell shkatrrimin shtetit shkrehur,
Keqtrajtuar rrugës kalziu,
Kupqiejsh klith për gjak njeriu,
Qarja e lepurit në ndjekje,
Prej trurit shkul fibra paprerje,
Trumcaku plagosur krahëndërrt,
Eh çia ndal një engjlli këngët,
Armatosur gjeli luftlojrash,
Diellin tremb tek ngrihet kodrash,
Ujku e luani hungërimash,
Nxjerrin Ferrit njerëzit shpirtrash,
Hovegri drer zabelesh moti,
Me kujdes ruan çdo shpirt robi,
Konflikt publik lind qingji shkelmur,
E rish fal kasapin thikçmendur,
Lakuriqi pasdites krahrëndë
Trurin që sbeson ka lënë,
Kërthizë natës bufi çjerrë,
Frikmosbesuesit I jep vlerë,
Kush plagos harabelthin plumbtë,
Nga njeriu sdo duhet kurrë,
Kush zemëron demin ngacmonjshend,
Nga asnjë grua sdo dashurohet,
Tek vret mizën mistrecthi djalë,
Bën armike çdo merimangë,
Cili guxon përndjek një zanë,
Ngujtet cakpa terresh ndër natë,
Gjethes, i mëndafshit krimb-trembim,
Të përsërit të nënës shqetsim,
Mos vrit agmuzgjesh fluturza kurrë,
Shpejtas afron gjykim i fundmë,
Kush kalin stërvit për luftë zelltë,
Nuk e tejm të veriut pengesë,
Të lypsit qen, macen e të vesë,
Ushqeni e shëndosheni vetë,
E verës mushkonjë këngurtë,
Helm merr nga e shpifësit gjuhë,
I hardhucës helm e i gjarprit,
Djersë këmbësh të cmirkatranit,
Helmi i mjaltonjmirës bletë,
Xhelozi e artistit shkretë,
I princit petk, rreck e lypsarit,
Kërpudha helmur çantkopracit,
E vërteta thënë qëllimkeqe,
Më ligë se çdo shpikmgënjeshtre,
E thënë që kështu të jetë,
Gaz e dhembim njeriu vetë,
Dhe kur këtë e dijmë paqmë,
Botës ecim sigurilargmë,
Lumtonj e vuajtjë-një gërshet,
Për të Shenjtin shpirt i ëndërrt petk,
Nën çdo humbje e në çdo plagni,
Mëndafshqëndisur fshihet gazi,
Foshnja vlen-jo çrrëfen pelena,
Gjithkund kaq njerëzoresh dhera,
Bekimi lindi duarsh vegla,
Çdo fermer I kupton plot qeshma,
Prej çdo syri çdo lot ligsht rënë,
Bebe bëhet përjetës tërë,
Kjo kapet nga Femrat shndrimëri,
Vetkthyer thjesht në kënaqësi,
Blegëri, alurenja, pallje,
Dallgë përplasur bregparajse,
Bebja që qan kamzhikur heshtjes,
Hakmarrjen firmos mbretrimvdekjes,
Ajrit flatrur të lypsit rrecka,
Parajsën çjerrin si me kthetra,
Pas pushke e shpate-ushtari,
Qëllon të verës diell frikshkari,
Pen i të varfrit vlen pa hile,
Sa krejt ari brigjesh afrike,
Pika shtrydhur duar punmadhit,
Blen e shet tokat e kopracit,
he nëse lart mbrohet prej Zoti,
Shet e blen tok i gjithë kombi,
Kush mashtron besimin vobektë,
Veç do përqeshet vdekje e jetë,
Foshnjën kush meson të dyshojë,
Prej varrit kalbur kund sdo shkojë,
Kush nderon të të voglit besim,
Mbi ferr e vdekje triumt bekim,
Urtat e plakut, loj e fëmijve,
Janë njësh frutet e dy stinve,
Pyetsi që mashtron tek shtiret,
Kurrë sdo dij si të përgjigjet,
Kush bazohet fjalësh dyshore,
Dritditurinë shuan prore,
MI forti helm njohur ndër botë,
Erdh nga e Çezarit kurorë,
Hiçi e çformon rracën tonë,
Si parzmoren e çelikta morsë,
Kur Ar e Zmerald plugjet hirtin,
Gjunjim Artesh ke egoizmin,
Kllouni, gjinkalla këlthitse,
Se merr të duhurën përgjigje,
Inçmilingona, milja shkabndrimtë,
Bindin qeshmash filozofitë,
Ai që dyshon në sheh çdoçka,
Kurrgjë sdo ti besojë koka,
Në dyshojnë hënë e diell,
Menjëherë shuhen në qiell,
Apasionit-mund bën mirë,
Por mirë jo pasionmbrujttirë,
Kumarxhinj e kurva lart në shtet,
Fatin e vendit ngrejn ligjmedet,
I prostitutës lot rrugrrugicë,
Çarçaf i flladzon plakAnglisë,
Ngadhnj e mallkim i fitimhumbsit,
Anglis i vallzojn kortezhfundit,
Çdo natë e çdo ag plot përçmi,
Disa ligsht lindin në varfëri,
Çdo mëngjes e çdo muzg ëndrrirash,
Disa lindin kënaqësirash,
Lindin ndjellëmblash kënaqësi,
E disa pafundtares errësi,
Udhhiqemi besim gënjeshtrës,
Kur sshohim syhapur thelleshtrës,
Kush lind natën perëndon në natë,
Kur shpirti fle rrezesh dritartë,
Shfaqet Zoti, Zoti dritprajshmë,
Për shkretshpirtrat endur ndër natë,
Por vegon një Formë Njerzore,
Për kë mbretriditës rri prore.

----------


## Elated

Pershendetje,

Me pelqen shume shume William Blake. Do te vecoja shkrimin me shume sesa pikturen. Por gjithesesi mbetet  great!

Gjithe te mirat'
Alesram

----------


## J@mes

*1793.* Partizan i Revolucionit Francez, Blake refuzon te behet mesues i piktures ne shtepine mbreterore.

*1797.* Blake publikon nje nga veprat me te shquara si ilustrues i librit "Night Thoughts" (Mendime te Nates) te Eduart Young.

*1800.* Ballada Lirike (Lyrical Ballads)

*1825.* Blake publikon nje seri grafikash per Komedine Hyjnore te Dantes.

*Vepra*

Martesa e Qiellit me Ferrin
Revolucioni Francez
Mendime te Nates
Nje Kenge Lirie
Milton
Libri i Urizenit
Jeruzalemi
Emanacioni i Gjigandit Albion
Kater Zoat
Portat e Parajses
Kenga e Los-it
Amerika
Europa

----------


## oniro

Motoja e THELit ,

	Çndodhet gropës e di vallë Shqipja?
	A Urithin pyet pari?
	Shufër argjendit a derdhet Dija?
	Po Dashuria tas ari?


	I.

Bijat e Seraphim bregqark mblidhen tufash drite,
Gjithtok përveç të voglës; zbehtë kqyr ajrin misteror,
Tej i largmet si hir agu prej të vdekshmes jetë:
Rrëpirlumit Adona i jehon i ëmbëlthi zë,
Dhe vajtim i saj butë vesmëngjesshëm bie gjithkund:

Oj pranver e jetës pse zhduket i ujit zambakth,
Pse largohen fëmijët lindur të qeshin, pse bien?
Ah! Thel është hark elastik dhe re larg ndër shtegtim;
Si një reflektim në xham, si mbi ujë një hije;
Si ëndrra vocrrakësh ,si buzshend fytyrë foshnjës;
Zë pëllumbi; shndrim përkohtar; muzikë ndër ajër.
Ah! lehtë tulem tokës, qetisht ti pushoj kryet,
Urtisht të fle gjumvdekjen, dhe ti gjegj flladëmblin zë
Atij që çapet kopshtit nëpër kohën e mbrëmjes.

I luginës Zambak që frymë merr barit ngratë,
Vashëmblës i përgjigjet: unë jam bimzë ujrash,
Dhe pse shtatvogël pëlqej të shëtis nurluginës;
Fort delikate më zbret fluturbukura kresë.
Më bujt parajse dhe kush buzëgaz mbi gjithë ne
Çdo mëngjes ma zgjat dorën supesh tek shkon luginës,
Thotë: Gazmo barishtë, zambakthlule sa mbirë,
Zonjushzë fushash paqtore dhe prroskash vrapqeta,
Duhet të vishesh dritshëm, mëkim bukZoti agut,
Dhe i verës zjarr të shkrin pranë krojesh e përrenjsh
Kur çel luginpërjetmash. Pse Thel duhet të qahet?
Pse ndez pshertima zonjusha e luginave të Har?

Reshti dhe lotgaz u gjunj në faltore argjendi.

Thel u përgjigj: O virgjërim luginash të paqta,
Tu japësh gjithkujt skërkon, zështerve e lodhtarve,
Fryma pafajmin qingj ushqen-veshjes ti thith qumësht,
Lulen e gazmit të merr-ulur i sheh fytyrën,
Të butzën gojë i fshin prej infeksionesh ngjitse.
Të artin mjalt pastron vera jote; yti parfum,
Tejmë shpërndahet ndër çdo fijzë bari gjelbërzor,
Merr qumështorja lopë dhe shfryrsin hamshor zjarrzbut.
Por Thel është zbehtre flakdiellit në horizont:
Iki prej fronit plot perla, më gjen dot rish ndokush?

Mbretronjë luginash, flet Zambaku, pyet renë,
Dhe të rrëfen pse shkëlqen thellqiejsh të mëngjesit,
Pse shpërhap kaq bukuri përmes të lagshtit ajër.
Zbrit pra oj e vogëlth re përballë të Thelit sy..

Reja zbriti dhe Zambaku kryet përkuli modest
E u nis punët të kryej udhmes vesgjelbrit bar.



	II.

Oj Rezë, flet e virgjërza, ti duhet të më thuash
Pse nuk qahesh kur zhdukesh për një orë tej qiejsh:
Të kërkojmë pa gjetje, ah! Thel është si tek ti:
Shkoj larg, nis pas të qahem, por kush sma dëgjon zënë.
Kur reja shfaq arpamjen, formën shndritore shpërthen,
Ajrit ngritur shkëlqyer para fytyrës së Thel.

Oj virgjinkë, sdi që hamshorët arkrojesh çeten
Ku Luvah gjallëron kuajt? Ti çmë sheh tash rinisht,
Pse ngujesh guackfrikës kur zhdukem e sshihesh më,
Asgjë sngelet oj vashë? Të them se kur largohem
Dhjetfishon jeta, dashurisht, paqton dhe magjishenjta:
Zbret beft e krahve më ngre, mbi aromkëndshmet lule,
Symjaltën vesë urdhëron e më merr shndrimtende:
Lotvirgjërenka dridhrim gjunjet diellhorizontit,
Sa u ngritëm lidhur fasho argjendi, pazgjidhmash,
Por tok ecim, ushqim shpërndajmë mes tonash lule.

A e di e vogëlth Re? kam frikë se sjam si ti,
Endem lëndinash në Har, marr erë luleëmblash,
Por si ushqej dot gonxhet; dëgjoj zogjthtë cicërim,
Por si ushqej sqepthhareshmit; flatrisht e gjejnë vetë:
Por Thel sgjen kënaqësi, jo më pasi zhdukem larg;
Dhe gjithë do thonë: jetpaqëllim kjo shndrimgrua,
Mos gjallzova për të qenë i krimbave ushqim?

Reja u mbështet në fron ajri e rish u përgjigj:
Por, në je ushqim krimbash, oj virgjërz-bijë qiejsh,
Sa mrekullor përdorimi, çi madh bekim i jetës
Veç, sjeton veç për veten: Nuk frikon dhe do thërras
Të dobtin krimb modestit shtrat, dhe ta dëgjosh duhet.
Afroju krimb fushheshtur, mbretëreshës menduar.

Ngrattari krimb, ngrihet dhe ulet gjethe Zambakut,
Dhe bardhreja udhon, partneren ti gjejë luginës.



	III.

Habitur Thel kqyr Krimbin përmbi shtratin plot vesë.

 A je ti një Krimb? imazh dobësie, veç një Krimbth?
Të shoh veç si voglush mbështjellë petlazambakut.
Ah! çngashëren vocrrak, smund të flasësh, por as të qash.
A është krimb ky? shprespa të shoh dhe zhveshur, lottar,
Dhe kush stë përgjigjet, të gazmosh buzqeshjesh nëne.

I Baltës Krep gjegj Krimbin dhe kokën ngre mëshirplot:
Përkulet mbi vocrrakun, jetvetën i derdh goje
Me dehse dashuri: mbi Thel më pas mbërthen sytë.

Oj nur lugina Harit! ne sjetojmë për veten.
Në mua sheh më ligonjat dhe fort vërtet ky jam.
Gjiri im prej vetvetes, terrmash është i ftohtë;
Por kush do të thjeshtën, vajin e tij më hedh kryesh,
Më puth dhe martesoren vello mbështjell rreth gjoksit,
Dhe thotë: Amë e bijve të mij, të kam dashur
Dhe të jap një kurorë-të ta rrëmbejë smund kush.

Por si është kjo vashëmbëlth, se di, dhe smund ta di;
Mendoj dhe smendoj; sidoqoftë jetoj dashurisht.

Bijza e të hirshmes fshin lotët keqardhës me vel,
Dhe tha: Vaj! Se dija kaq gjë, ndaj po gurroj lot tash.
E di, Zoti e do Krimbin dhe dënon këmbkeqin
Kur vret krijespashpresin; por dhe që ta mëkojë
Me qumësht e vaj kurrë se dija, prandaj derdh lot;
Qahesha të butit ajër, sepse zhdukesha larg,
Ftohtshtratit tënd shtrohesha, dhe lija fatin shndritor
Mbretkë luginash, flet Balta, Të dëgjoj pshertimat,
Rënkimat i mbaj kryesh, por vrikth i thërras poshtë.
Oj Kurorë, a më bujt shtëpizës? ke leje të vish
E shkuar: mos u druaj, hyr me të virgjrën këmbë.



	IV.

Të përjetshmet porta ngritën pengesën verbore:
Thel hyri e pa sekretet e tokës panjohur.
Pa të vdektarve shtretër, ku etjefijzat rrënjë
Të çdo zemre mbi tokë hyjnë thelldredhjesh pa fund:
Çdhe dhembjesh e kobesh ku qeshja kurrë sqashtron sy.

Tokëreve shtegton tuj dëgjuar mes terrlëndinash
Vaje e dhemba; fshehur shpinë varresh vesuar
Kredhqetisë qëndron, dëgjon zërat ardhë nëndheut,
Sa ngastër varrsaj mbrritën, atje ndali e u ul,
Dhe gjegji një zë dhembe si frymmerrte gropës bosh.

Pse smund veshi të mbyllet prej të tijit shkatërrim?
A Syri shkëlqyes ndaj helmit të një buzqeshme?
Pse kapakët e Syve pajisen me shigjeta,
Ku gati mijra luftëtarë fshehtaz qëndrojnë?
A një Sy dhuratash plot hir, fruta e ar praruar?
Pse Gjuha mbresash mahnitet mjaltit të çdo flladi?
Pse Veshi vorbullzon të thithë krijimet brenda?
Pse vrimgjera Hundë thëthin terror, dridhrim, frikë?
Pse një fre ndal trokthin për hovriun djalë ngjizmzjarr?
Pse e vogla perde prej mishi shtrat sonës dëshirë?

Brofi vendit e virgjra, e me thersen vikamë
Pas pa vështruar rendi për në luginat e Harit.

----------


## busavata

Atomic Rooster ne albumin e tyre Death walks behind you
e kan mare nje piktur te  William Blake
albumi duket keshtu :



edhe Jim Morrison ka lidhje diqka me  William Blake
emri i grupit me duket the Doors vjen nga ne citat i tij...

----------


## GANGO of SG

Fiori, ky asht nji nder shkrimtart e parapelqym tmi. P.B Shelly'n ta kisha rekomandu per humlutime te matejshme ne letersine e Romanticitetit

----------

